

AP Network flaw causes scary Web error - talleyrand
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100115/ap_on_hi_te/us_tec_facebook_at_t_glitch

======
pyre
Might want to reword this one. It's a 'network flaw' not an 'AP network flaw.'

> _In each case, the Internet lost track of who was who, putting the women
> into the wrong accounts._

I really hate this perpetuation that 'the internet' is some singular entity
that keeps track of everything can be 'broken.' [See the South Park episode
where 'The Internet' was a larger than life Linksys router]

------
stellar678
Misdirected cookie? What does that even mean?

Sounds like web session data is stored on a mobile browsing proxy instead of
on the phone devices, and that proxy forgot what session mapped to what phone.

------
enki
ok, so how does a routing error cause this?

~~~
pyre
Well, they did use the example of two people getting each other's accounts.
Seems like a routing issue of some sort to me. Probably something to do with a
transparent proxy getting stuff screwed up.

------
eli
Caching proxy?

